# All red tail lights



## endub (Jul 16, 2013)

I've seen some cruze's on here with all red tail lights. How is this done? I haven't found any to purchase so I figured it must be tint or something. 

Anyone know?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Either aftermarket or tint. You can get tint spray at most auto stores or online (I wouldn't recommend film).

A handful of us are waiting on these: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...chnostalgia-led-tail-lights-release-info.html


----------



## endub (Jul 16, 2013)

Like these.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

endub said:


> Like these.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


That's red tint or tail light spray tint from VHT more than likely. I can tell they aren't aftermarket lights.


----------



## Yoshi1904 (Aug 27, 2013)

I did this to my car, I did it with spray ( night shade) red bought it at oreilly for $13


----------



## Yoshi1904 (Aug 27, 2013)

I have pictures if u want me to upload them just me know


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Of course we want pictures! Lol


Just Cruzin'


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Cherry Reds



There ya go bud.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Haha, I like the bottom right sticker.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Talk to Smurfenstien he can get you red overlays pre-cut!


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

for a decent price you can have all red led bmw tails


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

If you're looking for quality red tint vinyl to cover the clear tail light windows for the full red tail, look at the group buy currently offered by Mixxed Auto Design:

Group Buy


----------



## MDeane11 (Sep 14, 2013)

I just bought some overlays from grafxworks. Just got them in today and will hopefully have them on this week (weather permitting). I guess that way you can see the difference between film and spray (if there is a real difference)


----------

